# 3d accelleration on ati 9250

## Darkrise

Is possible to have 3d accelleration on this card (radeon 9250)? If yes wath do I have to do? Is there an how-to on installing good drivers for this card?

Thanks

----------

## mirojira

 *Darkrise wrote:*   

> Is possible to have 3d accelleration on this card (radeon 9250)? 

 Yes. You can check it  in http://users.erols.com/chare/video.htm *Quote:*   

> If yes wath do I have to do? Is there an how-to on installing good drivers for this card?
> 
> Thanks

 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Darkrise

Thank you!!! Now I just have to install & configure everything, If I can do that.. :Very Happy: 

----------

## adekoba

I have the same card.

Use this guide. Once you do everything in that guide, add 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

to your make.conf. Then:

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

here's my xorg.conf

----------

## Darkrise

Well...i finally found some time to configure the 3d accelleration, but...if I try to activate the AGP (following the guide linked by dark_speedo) I can't activate the AGP, in Device Drivers ---> Character devices ---> I can't activate the AGP as a module, or better, in the "AGP line" I'have:

```
--- /dev/agpgart (AGP support)
```

I also tryed the other guide but, using "lspci" I receive these information about the graphic card, but, as you can see, there isn't the word "AGP"

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

But, using "kororaa 0.2" (with fgrx) I was able to use 3d accelleration...does someone know what do I have to do???

Thank you for halp aniway  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

Few weeks ago I spent some days to make it work on similar card (R9200SE I guess), so I'll try to post here some xorg.confs and settings from kernel. Oh, I set up DRI acceleration and it works pretty ok  :Wink: 

----------

## widan

 *Darkrise wrote:*   

> Well...i finally found some time to configure the 3d accelleration, but...if I try to activate the AGP (following the guide linked by dark_speedo) I can't activate the AGP, in Device Drivers ---> Character devices ---> I can't activate the AGP as a module, or better, in the "AGP line" I'have:
> 
> ```
> --- /dev/agpgart (AGP support)
> ```
> ...

 

The "---" means it's already active (it's selected by another config item that requires it).

 *Darkrise wrote:*   

> I also tryed the other guide but, using "lspci" I receive these information about the graphic card, but, as you can see, there isn't the word "AGP"
> 
> ```
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
> 
> ...

 

While there were PCI 9250s, it's probably AGP (first device on its own bus #1). If you do "lspci -vt", you will see it is under the AGP bridge.

----------

## Darkrise

Well...i tryed:

```
Mycomputer's name linux # lspci -vt

-[0000:00]-+-00.0  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-00.1  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-00.2  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-00.3  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-00.4  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-00.7  VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge

           +-01.0-[0000:01]--+-00.0  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]

           |                 \-00.1  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary)

           +-09.0  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

           +-09.1  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS Game Port

           +-0f.0  VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller

           +-0f.1  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE

           +-10.0  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-10.1  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-10.2  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-10.3  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-10.4  VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

           +-11.0  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

           +-12.0  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]

           +-18.0  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

           +-18.1  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

           +-18.2  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

           \-18.3  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

I can't see "AGP" anywhere also here  :Sad: 

Maybe my motherboard (MSI Microstar K8MM-V) is the problem?!?

----------

## Darkrise

I think I've found the problem...as always I forgot to read everything accurately: 

"Tip: Most AGP-gart chipsets are hidden, unless you turn off the IOMMU support in the processor config part of the kernel (tested on 2.6.20 kernel on AMD64):"

When I'll find a sec I recompile the kernel and tell you

Thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

## widan

 *Darkrise wrote:*   

> I can't see "AGP" anywhere also here 

 

Your AGP bridge is device 0000:00:01.0 (the "parent" of bus 0000:01).

----------

## Darkrise

Sorry for my ignorance, but I'm not sure (this week-end I'll try again to make accelleration work): I have to use the VIA agp module in the kernel, isn't it?

Thnks again  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkrise

Well...I used "via-agp" hoping it's rigt, aniway now I've got 3d accelleration (I've been able to play alienarena), but "glxinfo" says I don't have 3d accelleration. With glxgears I get around 1110 frames for 5 secs, it don't seems to me good (I've read of a person with the same card who has 1400...). In the end alienarena it's playable (not really to say the truth): textures haven't transparency (for example the cursor is an arrow with a black square around)...did I maked some mistakes in configurations/I should try other drivers???

Thank you for help

----------

## Darkrise

I've got the same graphics problems with tremulous, so it must be something wrong...please help!!!!!

----------

